# Harlequin ladybirds



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

I was just pruning some rose bushes and found that they were home to a number of Harlequin ladybirds (American interlopers that kill native species)

I found this site

http://www.harlequin-survey.org/recording.htm

for recording sightings and pictures, so if you find any, particularly if you are outside their present area of infestation (the south-east and Midlands) you might let them know.

Dr (musical, not horticultural) Roy


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

You have just made me realise Roy I havent seen one Red Lady bird in the garden or anywhere. Have you?


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

locovan said:


> You have just made me realise Roy I havent seen one Red Lady bird in the garden or anywhere. Have you?


Nope, but I wasn't looking for ladybirds until I saw these relatively huge brutes. I've got two varieties - the black one with four red spots and the orange one with lots of black spots. I haven't got a full house yet since the black one with two red spots wasn't obviously present.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I've got real ones - hitched a lift in the van trimming!


----------

